# Maybe just one more



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It is very late in the flathead season in Ohio.
Chad invited me to fish this afternoon for a few
hours and the weather was so nice I couldn't resist.










I got to add another flathead for the year plus
caught it during daylight!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish, I enjoy reading your posts/reports. Big fish for shore!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Way to go fellas!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch Robby! Could you mail me a copy? [


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ron

This should work for ya!

We wait all year for an opportunity to video a flathead fight.
Unfortunately the trophy fish don't cooperate with a daytime bite.
A short segment of this fight is missing while the cameraman
fetched the net


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Robby


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch as always Robby!!! I only caught this dink of a fish...









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like bait don't it? lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just one more cast,LOL.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you do a lot of daylight fishing for cats? I've never tried it and would like to eventually give it a shot. Probably too late in the year for good channels I bet (no flats around here to my knowledge).


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Burks said:


> Do you do a lot of daylight fishing for cats? I've never tried it and would like to eventually give it a shot. Probably too late in the year for good channels I bet (no flats around here to my knowledge).


It is never too late for channels, I would concentrate on bridges with deep channels and deep drop offs if you have a boat, give each spot 20 mins if no takers move to next. Once you find them you will be in for a treat. Dont try using stink baits, go with cutbaits or even crawlers.


----------

